# Help with Peptide's (Shoulder Injury)



## smitch1986 (Mar 28, 2016)

I dislocated my shoulder about a month ago. Pretty slow recovery. Soft tissue tear and don't have full range of motion back yet. I've been out of the game for a while and for the pec tear I had years ago I used GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 for that recovery. Should I stick with the same two Peps? Anyone have any thoughts on trying something different? Doses? Ideally I'd like to be on them for about 3 months and maybe adding 6-8lbs of lean muscle mass as well as a speedy recovery on my shoulder. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 28, 2016)

IGF-1 and rHGH.


----------



## smitch1986 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ok thanks. What would you recommend for doses?


----------



## Ls61973 (Apr 6, 2016)

Bpc 157 from a reliable source. Too many BS peptide company out there


----------

